# EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.



## mamalos (Nov 17, 2010)

I very recently decided to move from fbsd-8-stable i386 to amd64 (by reinstalling everything from scratch, eventually). I had a few issues with window managers, so I installed a few of them (I use xfce4, normally). What I realized was the following:

- on fvwm and xfce4, when I use CTRL+ALT+Fi to access terminal i, it is impossible to go back to my windows manager, because when I do so, the screen is not being refreshed, the keyboard is not functioning, and the mouse is flickering on some edge of the screen.

- on fluxbox, this does not happen.


If I am not mistaken, this also happened to me once, when the screensaver came into play and I moved the mouse to exit it.

Does anybody know how I can fix this problem, and/or which is the actual cause of it?

my config is:


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD mybox 8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #1: Fri Nov  5 17:27:37 EET 2010     root@:/mnt/obj/mnt/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

and


```
$ ls -lrta /var/db/pkg | grep -i xfce4
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:43 xfce4-wm-themes-4.6.0/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 libxfce4gui-4.6.4/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 libxfce4menu-4.6.2/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 libxfce4util-4.6.2/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 xfce4-appfinder-4.6.2/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 xfce4-conf-4.6.2/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 xfce4-desktop-4.6.2/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 xfce4-mixer-4.6.1_6/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 xfce4-panel-4.6.4/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 xfce4-print-4.6.1_6/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 xfce4-session-4.6.2/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 xfce4-settings-4.6.5/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 xfce4-utils-4.6.2/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 xfce4-wm-4.6.2/

$ ls -lrta /var/db/pkg | grep -i xorg
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7  8 ÎÎ¿Îµ 13:06 xorg-fonts-truetype-7.5/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        6  8 ÎÎ¿Îµ 13:47 xorg-docs-1.4,1/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        6  8 ÎÎ¿Îµ 13:48 xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.5/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        6  8 ÎÎ¿Îµ 13:51 xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.5/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        6  8 ÎÎ¿Îµ 13:51 xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.5/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        6  8 ÎÎ¿Îµ 13:52 xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.5/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        6  8 ÎÎ¿Îµ 13:53 xorg-apps-7.5/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        8  8 ÎÎ¿Îµ 15:25 xorg-libraries-7.5/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        6  8 ÎÎ¿Îµ 16:14 linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7  8 ÎÎ¿Îµ 18:28 xorg-cf-files-1.0.3/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        6 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 xorg-drivers-7.5/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 xorg-server-1.7.5,1/

$ ls -lrta /var/db/pkg | grep -i nvidia
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        7  8 ÎÎ¿Îµ 13:19 nvidia-driver-256.53/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -        6 16 ÎÎ¿Îµ 11:45 nvidia-settings-256.53/
```

My video card is nvidia 9800M GS and I run a split display on two screens (no xinerama).

The message I got on Xorg0.log was:


```
(II) Nov 17 10:01:33 NVIDIA(1): Setting mode "CRT:nvidia-auto-select+0+0"
(**) Option "BaudRate" "1200"
(**) Option "StopBits" "2"
(**) Option "DataBits" "8"
(**) Option "Parity" "None"
(**) Option "Vmin" "1"
(**) Option "Vtime" "0"
(**) Option "FlowControl" "None"
[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.
```


I didn't have this problem on i386, at least not recently (I remember having it in the past, but after I while it "healed" itself due to some system updating), and the strange thing is that it does not appear when I run fluxbox...

My xorg.conf is the same since more than a year, and I will include it if someone asks me to.

Thank you all for your time in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2010)

Rebuild Xorg with *WITHOUT_NOUVEAU* in /etc/make.conf. This will give you a slightly newer DRI. Also modify the Makefile of the nvidia-driver to install 260.19.12.


----------



## mamalos (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanx SirDice,

I started with your second suggestion, and it worked. I didn't know how I could change a Makefile to reflect another version, so your thread was helpful twofold! I only had to make NO_CHECKSUM=yes to compile and later install the newest nvidia driver (260.19.21 not 12 that you suggested). I understand that there is no yes/no answer to my next question, but I'll give it a shot: is it safe to do this in other ports too (where the sources are newer than the port?). Sorry to have asked, I just wanted to know your experience on this (some stats ).

As far as the xorg rebuild: which port of xorg should I rebuild? xorg-server? the whole xorg metaport?

Thanx again


----------



## mamalos (Nov 17, 2010)

...to be honest it doesn't work correctly all the time, but at least, even when it fails to work, the mouse and keyboard are functional so I can move to a console and kill X. I will try the xorg update and see if it will fix it.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2010)

mamalos said:
			
		

> I only had to make NO_CHECKSUM=yes to compile


Use `# make makesum` This will download the new version and calculate it's checksum. This will get saved in the port's distinfo file.



> and later install the newest nvidia driver (260.19.21 not 12 that you suggested).


Probably made a typo but you got the idea 



> I understand that there is no yes/no answer to my next question, but I'll give it a shot: is it safe to do this in other ports too (where the sources are newer than the port?).


Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I do use it quite often on the nvidia-driver and it seems to work most of the times. Other ports might not be so easy. Keep in mind that newer versions of a port might install additional (or less) files. This will mean the pkg-plist also needs to be modified. Or the ports dependencies might change, or patches might need adjusting etc.



> As far as the xorg rebuild: which port of xorg should I rebuild? xorg-server? the whole xorg metaport?


There are a few bits of Xorg depending on dri. At least xorg-server would need to be rebuild. My system lists these as depending on dri:

```
root@williscorto:/usr/home/dice#pkg_delete -x dri-
pkg_delete: package 'dri-7.6.1,2' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
xorg-server-1.7.5,1
xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0
xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0
xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0
xorg-minimal-7.4_4
```


----------

